# Freakin Eheim!



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

So I was cleaning out my 2217 and one of the little shut off valves broke. So I was just thinking no big deal it wont leak from there anyway. I start it up again and it is leaking from where the valve thing broke. So should I just shoot some silicone right there? Will that stop it? How long would I have to wait to run it again? I need help.


----------



## Will d s (Nov 26, 2004)

I would wait 24hrs for the silicone to cure.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I did silicone it last night. I will wait untill tonight to run the filter again and cross my fingers it doesnt leak.


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

CichlidAndrew said:


> I did silicone it last night. I will wait untill tonight to run the filter again and cross my fingers it doesnt leak.


Well?


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

It is running just fine now. I just wont be able to shut off that one valve.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

For as cheap as they are to replace I hope you do that as a permanent fix. It is alot cheaper then a flooded house


----------

